# Best all-around walleye boat



## unclepaully

I'm curious to see what everyones opinion is for the best all-around walleye boat when you consider size, speed, ride in big rollers, storage...
I had the privledge of being able to go up north and fish with an old buddy who wanted to take me out on his new pride and joy, a Yarcraft 209 w/ 250 verado.
This is the best walleye boat I've ever been in. The layout wasn't my favorite but I loved everything else about it. We were in 4-5 rollers on green bay and the ride was better than any other boat I've been on. Once we got back to little bay de noc boat topped out at 61 on gps. 
Lets here your opinions...


----------



## ahasiec

Depends what you are looking for...fiberglass, aluminum.....more trolling or jigging, more lake or river fishing...

Lund Pro V's are pretty top notch machines


----------



## chamookman

Lund boats - Aluminium and the new glass boats, get My vote. A boat for any Walleye venue, and the Pro-V's (tin/glass) plain ROCK ! C-man


----------



## andy capp

My buddies tracker tundra 21 DC is pretty bad ass. The layout if about as perfect as it gets. In a drift it automatically turns bow forward so you can esentially troll with the waves. Air ride seats makes for a cadillac ride. Speed to boot...around 63


----------



## cliftp

I have a Lund Mr. Pike 18. I really like it. I use it for Walleye on Lake Erie, and then bolt on the downriggers and chase salmon and while I'm on Lake Michigan chase perch and it still is easy to launch on the smaller lakes for bluegilling. I'm very happy with it so far. Although, I would not want to be in the waves you were on Greenbay fishing in. I'm not into pain. I've heard a lot good things about the Polarcraft boats too. I guess I just like fishing! 

Paul C.
Mattawan, MI


----------



## glockman55

17-18' deep aluminum with live wells, rod storage, walk through windshield, either a trolling plate or a small kicker motor to troll at 1-1.5 mph. and a couple of buddy's to go fishing at anytime.:lol:


----------



## NATTY BUMPO

chamookman said:


> Lund boats - Aluminium and the new glass boats, get My vote. A boat for any Walleye venue, and the Pro-V's (tin/glass) plain ROCK ! C-man




Gets my vote too. Thats what I bought (preowned) and couldnt be happier with the rig. I have a smaller 1660 Pro-V and find it perfect for any inland lake in MI and out on the big water too on most days.

NB


----------



## MSTRB8R

I just picked up an 06' Mr. Pike & I love it. I got the max horsepower whitch for mine is a 150. I have been in underpowered boats. There are plenty of great manufacturers in the industry but whatever you get don't underpower it. Power controls on the kicker are also a HUGE help. The 1st step I would take would be to determine if you would perfer a fiberglass, welded, or riveted hull. Also get a big enough electric bow mount. Good luck.


----------



## doublell

have had a lund pro-v 2025 going on 10 years. original merc's 200hp and 9.9 hp kicker. used on erie, michigan, huron,gt bay, little bay de noc, detroit river, st clair river and mulitiple inland lakes still going strong.


----------



## Swamp Monster

unclepaully said:


> I'm curious to see what everyones opinion is for the best all-around walleye boat when you consider size, speed, ride in big rollers, storage...
> I had the privledge of being able to go up north and fish with an old buddy who wanted to take me out on his new pride and joy, a Yarcraft 209 w/ 250 verado.
> This is the best walleye boat I've ever been in. The layout wasn't my favorite but I loved everything else about it. We were in 4-5 rollers on green bay and the ride was better than any other boat I've been on. Once we got back to little bay de noc boat topped out at 61 on gps.
> Lets here your opinions...


You don't see many YarCrafts here in Michigan for some reason. Fished out of an 18' on Mille Lacs in 3-4 ft rollers...nothing extreme but it rode great.


----------



## unclepaully

My buddy up north bought his in Wisconsin. I dont think they sell them in Michigan, which is wierd because when you fish in the big walleye areas in SD,ND, and Minn, they are very common. If I were Yarcraft I would establish some dealers in Michigan(Perhaps the biggest concentration of walleye fisherman anywhere). I know I wasn't familiar with them at all but now I would definately choose one...that is when I can afford one.


----------



## 1fife

love my yarcraft 1895 DC


----------



## Matt V

Her is my perfect walleye boat...


----------



## shametamer

gee i have owned sea nymph,lowe,fisher,lund,ranger,sea ray,alumacraft,mirrocraft,crestliner,starcraft,sylvan. rode in bayliner,trophy,warrior,triton,tracker,ultracraft,G3 and spectrum.........looking forward to my new princecraft.........plastic seems to have less 'jolt'(but lots more expensive to tow, drive, equip and buy---except possibly stratos)...easily remedied with air ride seats...i prefer aluminum....and of the above boats(i haven't tried prince,polar or a few others) but the crestliner seemed superior in all facets to the others....fit, finish, ride and least problematic......


----------



## greg123

Matt V,

That red Lund looks nice with the basketball hoop in the back, ha ha. My Lund is roomy but not enough room for a basketball court. I too love my Lund. 17' Explorer single console. The only complaint I get from passengers is they wish it had a full windshield. Maybe on the next boat.

Greg


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE

greg123 said:


> Matt V,
> 
> That red Lund looks nice with the basketball hoop in the back, ha ha. My Lund is roomy but not enough room for a basketball court. I too love my Lund. 17' Explorer single console. The only complaint I get from passengers is they wish it had a full windshield. Maybe on the next boat.
> 
> Greg


I believe thats the new fiberglass boat by Lund.


----------



## Rupestris

greg123 said:


> Matt V,
> 
> That red Lund looks nice with the basketball hoop in the back, ha ha.
> Greg


Give Matt a break. Lunds aren't cheap. He probably couldn't afford a net for landing those walleye so he uses the kids basketball net . 


Darn nice boat Matt V! 

Chris


----------



## Matt V

The new glass Lund's come with EVERYTHING! The basketball hoop does cost extra though.


----------



## shametamer

2009 LUND 208 PRO-V GL, 2009 NEW LUND PRO-V GL WITH MERCURY 250 VERADO, 9.9 PRO-KICKER AND CUSTOM TRAILER. LOWRANCE X-27, MINN-KOTA 101 TEREOVA, 3-BANK CHARGER, COVER AND MORE. $62909.00 Maple Bay Marine.........this is the deterrent for me..after jenny tax..delivery, prep,tags etc..close to 70K.........not knowing the future of gasoline or the availability of gas in a few years..tough for an OLD man to ante up that much!.......Maybe if my handle was Chamookman or Scotty hoover i could swing it!...........p.s. imagine how many props i would break on this honker!


----------



## sfw1960

Where you at Mike???












FishMaster!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ralph Smith

When I get my next boat, it will be for more than just walleye, and since it needs to handle the big water, it will have a cuddy cabin to keep out of weather and handle the waves. Probobly an older one like a starcraft islander, or sylvans model thats similar. Forget the bowmount trollers, and get the rearmounts, right on the lower unit, thats the way to go. I have been in Limige's 22' penn yan, and thats a pretty darn nice boat. Full inboard recessed up into haul, and can draft less water than most 16 footers.


----------



## glockman55

Ralph Smith said:


> When I get my next boat, it will be for more than just walleye, and since it needs to handle the big water, it will have a cuddy cabin to keep out of weather and handle the waves. Probobly an older one like a starcraft islander, or sylvans model thats similar. Forget the bowmount trollers, and get the rearmounts, right on the lower unit, thats the way to go. I have been in Limige's 22' penn yan, and thats a pretty darn nice boat. Full inboard recessed up into haul, and can draft less water than most 16 footers.


My old boat was a 22' Penn Yan, 318 inboard, auto pilot, hard top. Sweet Bay boat. Too big for inland lakes, but I do miss it. They still make these, real pricey.


----------



## SabikiRig

I am suprised nobody mentioned a self-bailing cockpit. 

When the weather is snotty you do not have to worry about pumping the bilge dry all the time but, you can also just wash and spray out the cockpit after a good day of fishing.


----------



## ALLEYES

Another vote for YARCRAFT !!!!


----------



## east bay ed

Couple of the guys I fish with have switched to the ranger 620vs. I never thought I would say this, but they rule.
One guy was on staff with Yar-craft for a number of years before getting the Ranger. Rides like a dream even in big waves (5-6 ft.) and flat out flies acrossed the water. Other thing is if you can't find a spot to put something on a ranger you don't need to bring it with you. Not sure how many sq feet of storage they have but we put all of the stuff from his Yar-craft in the lund and still had lots of room in the dry storage compartments.

Down side is invoice on my one buddies boat was $53k with the 250 xs and a 9.9 pro kicker, plus all the electronics( 3 gps fish finders, minn kota trolling motor 36v and travel cover).


----------



## Greenbush future

My Tyee still is the best I have owned, and the longest too Dont think I'll ever sell it. She isnt pretty but she is solid, safe, functional, and if the previous owner could dock it, then it would still have nice paint. 

$62K is just a bit above my range for 6 months use per year. Still very very nice.


----------



## The Fillet Show

Anyone interested in a 2002 Tracker Tundra 18 foot Duel Console with walkthrough window and 115hp 4-stroke Mercury? I'm getting rid of my boat and getting back into bass tourny's. I paid over 29k for it and i'm the original owner. It's been a GREAT boat! The 4 stroke is the way to go IMHO. Boat has only been out about 30 times in 5 years. I owe 20k, but am willing to take way less. Local dealer offered me 15-16k trade, but they are having a hard time finding the boat I want. Here's a pic of it. I'll get newer photo's tomorrow and throw it in the classifieds with all the details of the boat.


----------



## tail slayer

Does anyone have any experience with a 21 ft Destroyer made by Pavati Marine?


----------



## walleyehunter

Range 620T all kids of fishing room that ride when Erie gets nasty!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## REG

Another Yarcraft fan.


----------



## matt76cmich

I am looking at getting a Sea Swirl WA, or something similar in the $10-15,000 range. I have a 15 1/2' tiller for the river and inlands (and the Bay on nice days), but would like to have a nice large water boat that I can fish out of and have some friends on if just cruising. I figure when the truck is paid off in the next 2-3 years I will start getting serious in looking for one, but for now the window shopping is killin me lol. Lots of good boats in this thread.


----------



## Casey2552

Javelin msx 21' has a very nice layout for livewells and bait wells it has 2 of each and a very high transom















Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jeffryg

SabikiRig said:


> I am suprised nobody mentioned a self-bailing cockpit.
> 
> When the weather is snotty you do not have to worry about pumping the bilge dry all the time but, you can also just wash and spray out the cockpit after a good day of fishing.


Oh yeah! Self bailing cockpit doesn't seem very common with fresh water boats. It was a prerequisite when I was looking for a new boat last year (had it on my Grady). Certainly a factor on why I chose a Pacific.


----------

